# Almond-Pecan Rainbow Trout with Mandarin Orange Beurre Blanc



## Raine (Mar 12, 2005)

McGill's Restaurant Almond-Pecan Rainbow Trout with Mandarin Orange Beurre Blanc

Serves 2

2 rainbow trout (dressed)

For Breading 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1 egg 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 cup chopped pecans 
1/2 cup sliced almonds 
1/4 cup bread crumbs 
2 ounces olive oil

Sauce 
1/4 cup mandarin oranges 
1/2 teaspoon orange juice concentrate 
1 ounce Grand Marnier 
1/4 pound butter

Mix egg with milk, then in a separate bowl mix pecans, almonds, and bread crumbs. Dredge each trout in flour the milk mixture, and then the pecan breading.

Heat a 12-inch skillet over medium high heat and heat olive oil then add trout and sauté for 2 to 3 minutes then turn and cook other side for 2 to 3 minutes then remove from pan and place on serving platter.

Drain off grease from pan and add Grand Marnier and flambé. Add orange juice concentrate, orange slices and heat until just boiling then add butter cubes a little at a time until incorporated then remove from heat and pour sauce over trout and serve.


----------

